# Funeral Poems



## hayley x

Im not used to posting in this section, but id better get used to it. I was just wondering if any of you ladies are willing to share with me poems you used at your babies funerals or share and poems you like.

My baby boy died at 12 days old so I want a poem that will fit with this. I find it hard to find a suitable one, he didnt have a long life but he wasnt stillborn and there doesnt seem to be any poems out there for the 'inbetween' age. He died due to Sudden Infant Death Syndrome :(

Thank you in advance for any help.

xxx


----------



## DiddyDons

I am so sorry sweetie :cry:

Im still looking about for you, but I found this one and thought it was nice....

Every day I watch you
Tears flowing down your Cheeks
Silent Sobbing, Broken Heart
No words can bring Relief

Every Day I hold your hand
And whisper that Im here
I know that you cant hear me
But Mum, Im always near

Every day I blow you kisses
From the Fluffy Clouds
I send a kiss for Daddy too
I know I make him proud

Every day I send a sign
To show I love you so
I try to make you smile for me
Instead of feeling Low

Every day I smile at you
For all that you have done
To keep my precious memory alive
Im so glad your my mum

Ill keep looking....:hugs:

Donna xxx

_&#9829;Proud Mummy To Sophie, An Angel Born Perfectly_
_ Into Heaven! 31.01.08 &#9829; _
_&#9829;__Sophie's Website__&#9829;_
_https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/vt2me72lida63gpn.png_
_https://i36.tinypic.com/14t8zt5.jpghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/button-112.gif_
_ &#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years.._​


----------



## Bunnipowder

Hi My thoughts are with you and your family , I know what a awful time you are having. :hugs:A few poems I find comfort in are

If I could visit heaven
even for a day
Maybe for a moment
my pain would go away
I'd put my arms around you
and whisper words so true
That living life without you
sure is hell to do
No matter how I spend my days
no matter what I do
No morning dawns or evening falls
when I don,t think of you.




This is for someone wonderful
As loved as one could be
For you were everything in life
You meant the world to me
And sometimes life can be unkind
When hearts are torn in two
But nothing ever could compare
To the pain of losing you
But all the love you left behind
Forever will live on
And so until we meet again
Rest peacefully
My little one xx





Time spent with you
Was so very precious
Even if only for a very short time
I hold a special memory
Close inside this heart of mine
To me you were very special
Much more than words can say
I still love you now little angel
And I'll remember you every day.*


:This one is my favourite as I read it at Callums funeral:

A Special Angel

There's a special Angel in Heaven
thats is a part of me
It is not where I wanted him
but where God wanted him to be.
He was here but just a moment
like a nighttime shooting star.
And though he is in Heaven
he isn't very far.
He touched the heart of many
like only an Angel can do.
We held him every minute
for the end we all knew.
So I send this special message
to the Heaven up above.
Please take care of my Angel
and send him all my love.


I'll Carry You In My Heart
Why God takes the little ones
I swear I'll never know
You had so much life to live
It just wasn't time to go.
*
For comfort, now, I think of you
With tiny little wings
Up above, in a beautiful place,
Listening to angels sing.
You'll never know the pain I feel
The hurt you left behind
Oh, what I wouldn't give to hold you one more time...

I carried you in my womb,
Then I carried you in my arms
And now, until it no longer beats
I'll carry you in my heart... 
-Jan Todd

Hope the day goes aswell as it could be, feel free to PM If you want to I have a few quotes and poems that I use in a scrap book in memory of my baby I too found it hard finding poems and songs in time for the funeral. I found alot of stuff after the funeral such as a song called "precious child" which is beautiful, its on youtube .:hug:


----------



## Jkelmum

It's time to say goodbye 
and we don't understand why 
today is the day we lay 
our little man to rest 
everyone knows he was the best 
he was our miracle our dream come true 
and we are here to comfort you 
though today we say goodbye 
just remember he never really dies 
for in our hearts his spirit lies 
if he could talk I know he'd say 
mommy daddy please don't cry 
for I am not gone imp flying high 
imp that brand new twinkle in the sky 
I know one day I'll see you again 
and until then 
hold your heads up high 
and just remember imp standing by 
for imp the light of the moon 
and the sunlight in the sky 
so please be strong and it won't be long 
till we're together again 
love your little man
View attachment 17479


----------



## heleninaseb

I am so very sorry for your loss...

I have written this about my miscarriage,its kind of a song:

"Heya sugarplum only I can see you
In your bleeding dress & the violets in your hair
Nobody can understand
Nobody's listening to the whisperings
Softest noises swirling around the branches
Heya they tell me I don't have a big D
Always makes me think of daisies
No flowers of the underworld inside me
Does that mean I cannot sing to you now

Lonely Ghost you're not alone
I let my spark in those woods
hands on my ears
they won't make me forget you
Like you never existed
Lonely Ghost I love you

Hey Sweetie pie only I can tell you
The way I felt your soul
I will never forget
The way you made me feel
I miss you dear as the day goes by
They keep talking as nothing happened
I remember the snow she smiled under water
I remember her portrait as my precious secret
little bird fly in the silence you know where to meet in dreams

Heya April my little pumpkin
you're here with me
I can see your foot steps in the clouds
heya pumkin
one day we'll laugh together behind the fairy door
In the woods "

I wish I could help write a poem for your little soul but it's so personal
you know maybe you dont think of you as a poet, but you could just write how you feel
rhyme or not
just writing your love and light to him to wave goodbye

I am sending you my blessings and empathy


----------



## chella

hayley x said:


> Im not used to posting in this section, but id better get used to it. I was just wondering if any of you ladies are willing to share with me poems you used at your babies funerals or share and poems you like.
> 
> My baby boy died at 12 days old so I want a poem that will fit with this. I find it hard to find a suitable one, he didnt have a long life but he wasnt stillborn and there doesnt seem to be any poems out there for the 'inbetween' age. He died due to Sudden Infant Death Syndrome :(
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help.
> 
> xxx

Hey ya

i will hav a search for u x:hugs:


----------



## hayley x

DiddyDons said:


> I am so sorry sweetie :cry:
> 
> Im still looking about for you, but I found this one and thought it was nice....
> 
> Every day I watch you
> Tears flowing down your Cheeks
> Silent Sobbing, Broken Heart
> No words can bring Relief
> 
> Every Day I hold your hand
> And whisper that Im here
> I know that you cant hear me
> But Mum, Im always near
> 
> Every day I blow you kisses
> From the Fluffy Clouds
> I send a kiss for Daddy too
> I know I make him proud
> 
> Every day I send a sign
> To show I love you so
> I try to make you smile for me
> Instead of feeling Low
> 
> Every day I smile at you
> For all that you have done
> To keep my precious memory alive
> Im so glad your my mum
> 
> Ill keep looking....:hugs:
> 
> Donna xxx
> 
> _&#9829;Proud Mummy To Sophie, An Angel Born Perfectly_
> _ Into Heaven! 31.01.08 &#9829; _
> _&#9829;__Sophie's Website__&#9829;_
> _https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/vt2me72lida63gpn.png_
> _https://i36.tinypic.com/14t8zt5.jpghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/button-112.gif_
> _ &#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years..She's My Perfect Miracle! Diagnosed With PCOS Dec 08. Just Started Metformin-Hoping For Regular AF's__&#9829;_​


Awww thank you soo much for this poem i haven cried much today, just feel numb, but it made me cry, a good cry :)

just wondering how do you get your ticker to show when no one elses does?? i want mine to show too. xxx


----------



## hayley x

Thank you for all the lovely poems :) its amazing how hard they hit but how meaningful they can be at the same time, i really find some comfort in some of the poems, its almose like i couldnt have wrote it to fit alex more myself. so thank you soooo much xxxx


----------



## mama2b

I think all these poems are beautifully wrote.

I know id have a hard time choosing just one as they are all so touching.

How many can you have Hayley xxxx


----------



## keldac

this is the poem I carry around with me for my own daughter who died suddenly aged 6 weeks:-

Although we didn't get the chance,
to take your tiny hand
And lead you through the 
childhood which together 
we had planned

And though there really wasn't
chance to show you all the love
Now sent to you abundantly
borne upwards by the dove

Remember, Darling that
your tiny heart must know
That we will always treasure you
and your memory will grow



I'm so sorry for your tragic loss xxx :hug:


----------



## keldac

and another that was given to me after my daughter passd:-

God makes little children
He makes them every day
And though He loves them dearly
He gives them all away.

He gives each to an angel
And says take baby down
To such and such a mother
In such and such a town.

Or such and such a cottage
In such and such a place.
He gives the angel with it
A big soul full of grace.

God does so love those children
It's all that He can do
To let the Angel take them
But he loves the mother's too.

And so he says I'll lend you
This little one of mine
The angel folds it's love
About the special gift divine.

The angel watches over
The child both day and night
So glad to see that lovely soul
All shining in God's light

God makes so many children
And every now and then
He seems to want one specially
We don't know why or when

He whispers to its Angel
Bring the child back to me
The angel sees a lovely sight
That someday we may see

It sees the souls of mothers
And fathers in God's light
Offering him tiny children
Whose souls are shining bright

God does so love those children
Whos souls are never dim
And how he loves those parents
Who give them back to him.


----------



## LoraLoo

Its so hard trying to pick the right one isnt it, you just want everything to be perfect for them. I didnt have any poems at Eves funeral, I wanted to write one, but wASNT IN THE RIGHT STATE OF MIND, BUT I DO LIKE THIS ONE :hugs: XXXXX

Daddy, please don't look so sad, and Mama please don't cry~ 
"Cause I am in the arms of Jesus 
and He sings me lullabies." 
Please, try not to question God, 
Don't think he is unkind 
Don't think He sent me to you, 
and then He changed his mind. 
You see, I am a special child, 
and I'm needed up above 
I'm the special gift you gave Him, 
the product of your love. 
I'll always be there with you 
and watch the sky at night, 
Find the brightest star that's gleaming, 
That's my halo's brilliant light. 
You'll see me in the morning frost, 
that mists your window pane. 
That's me in the summer showers, 
I'll be dancing in the rain. 
When you feel a little breeze, 
from a gentle wind that blows 
That's me, I'll be there, 
planting a kiss on your nose. 
When you see a child playing, 
and your heart feels a little tug, 
That's me, I'll be there, 
giving your heart a hug. 
So Daddy, please don't look so sad, 
Mama don't you cry. 
I'm in the arms of Jesus 
and He sings us lullabies.


----------



## LoraLoo

Have also found a few more, I HTH hun, so sorry :hug:


Special Angel In Heaven 

There is a special Angel in Heaven that is a part of us. 
It is not where we wanted him ,but where God wanted him to be. 

he was here but just a moment, like a night time shooting star. 
And though he is in Heaven, he isn't very far. 

he touched the heart of many, like only an Angel can do. 
I would've held him every moment- if the end I only knew. 

So I send this special message, to the Heavens up above. 
Please take care of my Angel, and send him all my love. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



My Mom is a Survivor 

My Mom is a survivor, or so I've heard it said. 
But I can hear her crying at night when all others are in bed. 

I watch her lay awake at night and go to hold her hand. 
She doesn't know I'm with her to help her understand. 

But like the sands on the beach that never wash away . . . 
I watch over my surviving mom, who thinks of me each day. 

She wears a smile for others . . .a smile of disguise! 
But through Heaven's door I see tears flowing from her eyes. 

My mom tries to cope with death to keep my memory alive. 
But anyone who knows her knows it is her way to survive. 

As I watch over my surviving mom through Heaven's open door . . . 
I try to tell her that angels protect me forevermore. 

I know that doesn't help her . . .or ease the burden she bears. 
So if you get a chance, go visit her . . .and show her that you care. 

For no matter what she says . . .no matter what she feels. 
My surviving mom has a broken heart that time won't ever heal 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



If I had a rose for everytime I thought of you, 
I'd walk through a garden forever!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Only The Best 

A heart of gold stopped beating,
two shining eyes at rest,
God broke our hearts to prove,
He only takes the BEST.

God knows you had to leave us,
but you did not go alone,
for part of us went with you,
the day He took you home.

To some you are forgotten,
to others just part of the past,
but to us who loved and lost you,
the memory will always last.

~Author Unknown~


----------



## Jemma_x

Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:, this is the poem we had at laurens funeral

Sorry I didn't get to stay. 
To laugh and run and play. 
To be there by your side. 
I'm sorry that I had to die. 

God sent me down to be with you, 
to make your loving heart anew. 
To help you look up and see 
Both God and little me. 

Mommy, I wish I could stay. 
Just like I heard you pray. 
But, all the angels did cry 
when they told little me goodbye. 

God didn't take me cause He's mad. 
He didn't send me to make you sad. 
But to give us both a chance to be 
a love so precious .. don't you see? 

Up here no trouble do I see 
and the pretty angels sing to me. 
The streets of gold is where I play 
you'll come here too, mommy, someday. 

Until the day you join me here, 
I'll love you mommy, dear. 
Each breeze you feel and see, 
brings love and a kiss from me.


----------



## bigbelly2

im sorry for your loss...

i thought id write something for you myself, my thoughts are with you...

no one can describe the love i feel for you, 
your tiny hands, your perfect face, the smile i never knew.
perfection in a bundle, thats what youll always be
youl always be my baby, but now your flying free.

go play with the stars, and laugh out loud,
let your smile shine, ill be so proud.
my perfect little blessing for all to hear and see
one day wel be together, wel play, just you and me.

the time we spent with one another is engraved within my heart
ill always ask the question...why so soon did we have to part?
the pain inside that drives me, to speak your name each day.
will never ever leave me, even though thats hard to say

but i know deep down our love will grow
and get stronger day by day.
our hearts and souls will intertwine 
and when i see the brightest star in the sky, ill know its mine.

mommys always here, ill never leave,
youll never be alone.
it may take time for us to meet again
youll still be perfect, just fully grown.


h x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Not got any poems but just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## DiddyDons

hayley x said:


> DiddyDons said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry sweetie :cry:
> 
> Im still looking about for you, but I found this one and thought it was nice....
> 
> Every day I watch you
> Tears flowing down your Cheeks
> Silent Sobbing, Broken Heart
> No words can bring Relief
> 
> Every Day I hold your hand
> And whisper that Im here
> I know that you cant hear me
> But Mum, Im always near
> 
> Every day I blow you kisses
> From the Fluffy Clouds
> I send a kiss for Daddy too
> I know I make him proud
> 
> Every day I send a sign
> To show I love you so
> I try to make you smile for me
> Instead of feeling Low
> 
> Every day I smile at you
> For all that you have done
> To keep my precious memory alive
> Im so glad your my mum
> 
> Ill keep looking....:hugs:
> 
> Donna xxx
> 
> _&#9829;Proud Mummy To Sophie, An Angel Born Perfectly_
> _ Into Heaven! 31.01.08 &#9829; _
> _&#9829;__Sophie's Website__&#9829;_
> _https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/vt2me72lida63gpn.png_
> _https://i36.tinypic.com/14t8zt5.jpghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/button-112.gif_
> _ &#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years..She's My Perfect Miracle! Diagnosed With PCOS Dec 08. Just Started Metformin-Hoping For Regular AF's__&#9829;_​
> 
> 
> Awww thank you soo much for this poem i haven cried much today, just feel numb, but it made me cry, a good cry :)
> 
> just wondering how do you get your ticker to show when no one elses does?? i want mine to show too. xxxClick to expand...


I just copy and paste it from "edit signature" into here! I like everyone else to see her....
I am so sorry babe. Im here if you want to talk :hugs:


_&#9829;Proud Mummy To Sophie, An Angel Born Perfectly_
_ Into Heaven! 31.01.08 &#9829; _
_&#9829;__Sophie's Website__&#9829;_
_https://remembranceticker.tickershack.com/tickers/vt2me72lida63gpn.png_
_https://i36.tinypic.com/14t8zt5.jpghttps://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq53/donnapickering/button-112.gif_
_ &#9829;Fell Pregnant With Sophie After Not Having AF for TWO Years..She's My Perfect Miracle! Diagnosed With PCOS Dec 08. Just Started Metformin-Hoping For Regular AF's__&#9829;_​


----------



## FJL

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain you must be in is unimaginable.

Just another poem for you sweetie :hugs:

*I thought of you*

*I thought of you with love today*
*But that is nothing new*
*I thought about you yesterday*
*And the day before that too*

*I think of you in silence*
*I often say your name*
*But all I have is memories*
*And your picture in a frame*

*Your memory is my keepsake*
*With which i'll never part*
*God has you in his keeping*
*I have you in my heart*

*I shed tears for what might have been*
*A million times i've cried*
*If love alone could've saved you*
*You never would've died*

*In life I loved you dearly*
*In death I love you still*
*In my heart you hold a place*
*No-one could ever fill*

*It broke my heart to lose you*
*But you didn't go alone*
*For part of me went with you*
*The night God took you home.*


----------



## Snowball

I'm so so sorry for your loss:hugs:

A Snowdrop 

The world may never notice
If a snowdrop doesnt bloom,
Or even pause to wonder
If the petals fall too soon,
But every life that ever forms
Or ever comes to be,
Touches the world in some small way
For all eternity.

The little one we longed for
Was here and swiftly gone,
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on,
And though our arms are empty
Our hearts know what to do,
With every beat within our hearts
We say that we love you.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Snowball

If tears could build a stairway
And memories were a lane
We would walk right 
up to Heaven
And bring you back again.....
No farewell words were spoken
No time to say goodbye
You were gone 
before we knew it 
And only God knows why......
Our hearts still ache in sadness
And secret tears still flow
What it meant to lose you
No one will ever know.....
Since you'll never be forgotten
I pledge to you today-
A hollowed place within my heart
is where you'll always stay...


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

mine isnt so much a poem .. more a phrase. (for my grandad)

'We never asked for miracles, but today just one would do, to see the front door open, and our Grandad walk through'

but you could put yours like .. 

'We never asked for miracles, but today just one would do, to see the front door open, and our baby come right through'


----------



## techno

It is difficult to know what to say at any funeral, but it is particularly difficult to celebrate a life that is very short. There are few events to look back on, and little to celebrate.

Hope this funeral poem will enable those that mourn
to look back at the joy so fleetingly enjoyed.

Funeral Poem : Potential Gone

The future that I thought was bright,
now all looks dark without your light.
Potential gone; I cannot see
a future now for you, or me.

And yet; although your time was short,
and you didn't have the life you ought,
you brought me joy beyond compare
to counter now my dark despair.

You brought me hope for nine months long.
You placed within my heart a song.
A longer life was not to be.
So now, with prayers we set you free.

O God, please take this little life,
that won't now see a world of strife.
Surround your child with all your love,
and take him to your home above.

Dick Underwood 2008


----------



## techno

It's always difficult to know what to say during the funeral of a child, but it's doubly difficult if that child is disabled. In the following poem for a disabled child or young adult, 
'He' can be changed to 'She', 'Brother' can be changed to 'Sister' , and 'Another Child' in the last verse can be changed to 'Other Children' as required.

Funeral Poem : Not Quite Right

He arrived, "not quite finished off",
as his brother said one night,
and, "I bet God's feeling awfully sad
that he didn't get him right."

Yet how he laughed and won our love,
though some showed a stunned surprise.
Turning away, afraid to look
or even meet eyes.

But oh! He taught us all so much;
his brother how to care,
tenderness bonded the family;
it grew from our despair.

And when he died at just ... years,
his brother comforted me,
with, "I expect God wants to put him right,"
but we missed him dreadfully.

And now I have another child,
perfect in every way;
I know I've seen that smile before,
and this time, it's here to stay.

E. B. Foster


----------

